# Router bit slipping in collet



## LuckyDais (Jun 21, 2018)

I have one router bit that slips in its collet and I'm wondering how to diagnose the cause. In this case, "slipping" means "rising" during the cut during a router table operation.

This happens to be a Whiteside 1/4" cutting diameter with a 1/4" shank mounted to a Bosch 1617EVS (12 amp, 2 1/4 hp) in a router table configuration. Normally, I'm very happy with Whiteside bits and I'm not automatically assuming this is a "bad" bit.

I don't have this problem with any other 1/4" or 1/2" shank bits from any other mfgs or any other Whiteside bits.

Before calling Whiteside, I wanted to learn what might cause this problem. I've cleaned the collet and where it fits into my router and made sure the bit is installed properly in the collet but this hasn't fixed the problem.

Thanks much for any help.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome N/A to the forums...
call Whiteside....
mean while is is some reading on collets...

.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@LuckyDais - Welcome to the forum - when you get a moment, please update your profile with a first name and location - it makes for a more friendly forum.

Your issue: since you have no problems with any other bit then it MUST BE the bit. As stick suggested, call Whiteside first. Perhaps the bit you have issues with has a burr that is preventing it from holding fast, or perhaps the bit is a bit undersized??? Have you check the diameter of the bit shaft? If you have another router, does that bit exhibit the same issue in another router? When you install that bit, is it bottoming out in the shaft or are you raising it slightly off the bottom? If it is bottomed out, the bit raising might be caused by vibration.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

As Vince pointed out make sure you are not bottoming out the bit when you install it in the collet. Put it in all the way then back it out about 1/8", then tighten the collet. Definitely call Whiteside if you find the bit shaft undersized, they may have had a problem with a batch of bits and they need to know. They will probably replace the bit to make sure you have a safe bit if that is the case. I have always had good experiences with the Whiteside customer service department.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have had this happen with a Metric sized bit in a imperial sized collet. Check the Diam. of bit with mic/caliper.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I got a cheap bit once that was too large to go in the collet. It is possible as suggested that it may have been machined under size although Whiteside's QC is among the best. As Herb suggested it could be a 6mm instead of a 1/4". I bought a Bosch bit that turned out to be 6mm. The late Pat Warner once said on here what he felt the maximum deviation from correct size could be and I know it was at the most 2 thou and may have been a little less. If you don't have a way to measure then I recommend getting a caliper. You can get digital ones for as little as $12 on sale these days and there's lots of other stuff you can do with them. Mine is one of the most used tools in my shop.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

what herb said.

1/4" = 6.35 mm
6 mm bit = 0.236.
1/4" in thou = 0.250.
You have a 6 mm bit in a 1/4" collet.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

I have a 6mm solid carbide 4 flute bit that I use in my Bosch router, it has 6mm and 1/4" collets, there is no way the 1/4" collet could even get tight enough to stop the bit from falling out on its own. 

As Herb said check the diameter with a micrometer or vernier caliper, it may be undersized.



Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you don't have a way to measure then I recommend getting a caliper. You can get digital ones for as little as $12 on sale these days and there's lots of other stuff you can do with them. Mine is one of the most used tools in my shop.


I recently bought an Igaging Absolute Origin digital vernier caliper, that has changed my DIY life, no more trying to measure with a steel ruler, and the depth gauge on the end lets me set the height of my router to within 0.01mm now. So as Chuck said you will use one a lot more than you think.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

LuckyDais said:


> I have one router bit that slips in its collet and I'm wondering how to diagnose the cause. In this case, "slipping" means "rising" during the cut during a router table operation.
> 
> This happens to be a Whiteside 1/4" cutting diameter with a 1/4" shank mounted to a Bosch 1617EVS (12 amp, 2 1/4 hp) in a router table configuration. Normally, I'm very happy with Whiteside bits and I'm not automatically assuming this is a "bad" bit.
> 
> ...


May be the bit shank undersize issue but also please check whether a snap ring has come off your 1617 or not.
REFER to Post #7 & #8 of
https://www.routerforums.com/bosch/79769-bosch-1617-a.html


----------



## LuckyDais (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who took the time to reply. It is generous of you to share your experience.

I'm inserting the bit properly (not bottoming) but I didn't think to check the diameter of the bit. I'll check it with my calipers.

reuelt ... I'll also ck my snap ring but I suspect all of my bits would have issues if the snap ring had come off. Thanks for the link.

I'll call Whiteside and post here if I learn anything worth sharing.

Thanks again.


----------



## LuckyDais (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the links.

Scott


----------



## LuckyDais (Jun 21, 2018)

UPDATE after speaking with Whiteside ...

I spoke to Whiteside tech support yesterday (Todd) and I learned something about solid carbide bits like the spiral bit giving me trouble. They are more slippery than other bits and the shafts sometimes need to be roughed up with aluminum oxide sandpaper. Even this my bit is only 1/4", Todd also suggested lowering the speed to 18,000 RPM to reduce vibration. If neither solution works, Todd offered to use one of their machines to rough up the shaft or to replace the bit entirely.

He was extremely helpful and solidified my loyalty as a customer.

FYI ... Whiteside Tech Support was very easy to reach. A live person answered the main phone and Todd personally answered his extension. No fiddling with automated routing systems or voice mail. Overall a very positive experience.

Thanks again to all who shared their suggestions and knowledge.


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

LuckyDais said:


> UPDATE after speaking with Whiteside ...
> 
> I spoke to Whiteside tech support yesterday (Todd) and I learned something about solid carbide bits like the spiral bit giving me trouble. They are more slippery than other bits and the shafts sometimes need to be roughed up with aluminum oxide sandpaper.


This makes sense because my solid carbide 6mm bit slides straight down in my Bosch 6mm collet, I have to tighten it a little first to set it at the right height. I thought at the start it was undersized but it measures exactly 6.00mm.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Slick!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Since I switched my router collet over to a MUSCLECHUCK, I have had NO MORE Bit Slippage problems, EVER!
It's a bit expensive, but well worth the peace of mind when operating a router at top speeds or with larger cutters in table mount mode. I prefer to treat power tools like every one of them is as dangerous as a loaded gun. Safety First!


----------

